# Horrible Advent Calendar ready for download



## silcrest (Nov 10, 2008)

We added a new Horrible Advent Calendar, so you can combine Xmas and Halloween. Have fun

Calendars










Silvia


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

We'll have to check this out as soon as we're home.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing this one once we're back to the Land of DSL.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow -thanks for he link


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I like the 06 cover best...

thanks


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Has anyone downloaded this yet (safely). I'm always paranoid about downloading an .exe file, with all the nasty bugs out on the web.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Spooky1 ..I have it and no probs


----------



## Jonathan (Dec 2, 2008)

Loving the Calendar. THanks.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I just download it, that is sweet. Better late than never.


----------

